# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Είδη ιθαγενών της Ελλάδος και της Ευρώπης >  Ποια είδη παπαγάλων μπορούμε να συναντήσουμε στην Ελλάδα;

## thanassis22

Γεια σας και παλι . Φτιαχνω μια λιστα με τα πουλια ολης της ελλαδας . Με τα ιθαγενή τα ψηλοκαταρφενω  αλλα θα ηταν καλη λιγη βοηθεια στα εισαχθεντα . Μπορειται να μου πειτε πια ειδη παπαγαλων , μπορούμε να βρουμε στην ελλαδα. Αν μπορουσατε να το κανατε θα ηταν παρα πολύ ευγενικο εκ μερους σας . ::

----------


## Αριστειδης

Ρινγνεκ ξερω πως εχουμε εδω και λιγα χρονια και τον ζακο του erithacus που μακαρι να βρει ταιρι

----------


## CaptainChoco

Και monk quaker έχουμε δει στο πάρκο Τρίτση, όπως και Σενεγαλάκι. Μιλάμε για πουλακια που χάθηκαν από σπίτια και κατάφεραν να επιβιώσουν και να αναπαραχθούν στο κλίμα μας!

----------


## Αριστειδης

Δηλαδη εχουν και ταιρι η ειναι μονα τους

----------


## oasis

Ρικνεκ, μονκ και σενεγαλης εχουν κανει αποικιες και σχηματιζουν σμηνη. Ζακο μπορει να ετυχε καποιος να δραπετευσε αλλα ειναι μεμονομενη περιπτωση. Αυτα τα ειδη θεωρουνται ενδημικα τωρα πια στη χωρα μας. ανηκουν στην πανιδα της. τα ρικνεκ εχουν και ελληνικο ονομα, δαχτυλιδολαιμης ψιτακισκος.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Ξερω οτι δεν ειναι οτι καλυτερο να εισαγονται νεα ειδη στην πανιδα μιας περιοχης και οτι μπορει να εχει επιπτωσεις στα ιθαγενη ειδη. Ενα κομματι μου ομως χαιρεται που εχουμε αγριους παπαγαλους στην Ελλαδα.. ::  Κι εφοσον εχουν προσαρμοστει χωρις να επιβαρυνουν απ'οσο γνωριζω αλλα ειδη ακομα καλυτερα!

----------


## CreCkotiels

Παπαγάλοι στην Ελλάδα υπάρχουν αρκετοί σε αριθμό , λίγοι σε είδος ! Τρία είναι τα κυρίαρχα είδη στην Ελλάδα που λόγω της δεξιότητας τους να ανοίγουν σκληρά κελύφη (καρύδια , αμύγδαλα , κουκουνάρια ) , να τρέφονται με βλάστηση και καρπούς ξινόδεντρων (πορτοκαλιές , μανταρινιές κτλ) και άλλα δέντρα που υπάρχουν σε πάρκα και δρόμους των πόλεων (ροδιές , αχλαδιές ) σε συνδυασμό του μικρού μεγέθους τους (μικρές ποσότητες φαγητού σε σχέση με μεγαλύτερους που έχουν ίδιες δεξιότητες) και το κλίμα , επιβίωσαν , αναπαράχθηκαν και εγκαταστάθηκαν μόνιμα ! 
Τα είδη αναλυτικά είναι τα παρακάτω ; 

1) Ringneck Parrot or Parakeet (Psittacula krameri) ή αλλιώς δαχτυλιδολαίμης ψιττακίσκος ή πράσινος παπαγάλος
2) Monk Parakeet, Quaker Parrot, (Myiopsitta monachus) ή αλλιώς  γκριζοπρόσωπος
3) Ο Παπαγάλος Σενεγάλης – Senegal Parrot 

υ.γ. πάτα πάνω στα ονόματα του είδους αν θες να μάθεις επιπλέον πληροφορίες  .   :Embarrassment:  Επιπλέον μπορεί να συναντηθεί και κάποιο άλλο είδος όπως African Grey (Psittacus erithacus) αλλά θεωρούνται έως και μη υπαρκτοί (αν υπάρχουν 2 -3 σε όλη την Ελλάδα απομονωμένα σε διαφορετικές περιοχές επειδή χάθηκαν) είτε λόγω αρπαχτικών (μεγάλα πουλιά άρα πιο εμφανή ) , είτε δεν υπήρχε ζεύγος για αναπαραγωγή είτε τρομερή εξάρτηση από τον άνθρωπο που δυστυχώς δεν εμφανίζουν το ένστικτο να αναζητήσουν φαγητό ή ακόμα και καθαρό νερό ! 

Καλή επιτυχία με την συγγραφή και θα χαρούμε να μας την παρουσιάσεις και εδώ !  :Anim 25:

----------


## thanassis22

Ειχα δει σε ενα αρθρο εδω στην ιστοσελίδα που έλεγε καποιος πως έχει δει πολλα ειδη παπαγαλων ελευθερα . Τελος παντων εγω τωρα εχω σχεδον τελειωσει τα στρουθιομορφα .

----------

